# uboot bootargs parameter



## ashwin_karanth (Jul 27, 2010)

can any one send the bootargs parameters  need to be set in the uboot loader to port root file system in the uboot loader, i am using s3c2410 board. 
                                                                           Thanks in advance.


----------

